# OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit [TOC] [Photos re-hosted x3]



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Volkswagen supplies a trunk-mounted warning triangle in every vehicle they sell in Europe, from Lupo to Phaeton. For some unknown reason (maybe just to save a few dollars?), VW of America has asked that warning triangles be deleted from all cars imported to North America. How the product safety people and the liability lawyers at VW of A justify this decision, I don’t know – perhaps they are too busy writing silly text in the owner’s manuals _(Caution: Remove your head and neck from the door frame area before closing the door, otherwise, death or serious injury may occur!) _, or thinking up new ways to annoy us with acceptance messages on the infotainment system.

Anyway – I think the warning triangle is a great safety device. You don’t even have to remove it from the holder and set it up. If you simply open your trunk lid, the warning triangle is presented perpendicular to oncoming traffic, and can easily be seen from a mile or more away at night. So, my first project with the new Phaeton was to install a warning triangle. This post is a step by step guide for others who may want to install one. On a difficulty scale measured from 1 to 10, this project is a 1. It took me 20 minutes to do it, and that included the time spent taking the pictures.

As a matter of principle, I only install genuine VW parts on my car. I asked the parts manager at my VW dealer here in Canada (VW Richmond Hill) if he could get me the parts I needed, and he gave me his usual answer – “Sure, no problem.” 4 days later, he called me to tell me all the parts had arrived.

To complete this project, you will need the following parts, which are shown in the illustration below:

One warning triangle, 4B5 860 251C _ Item 3 in the illustration_
One Warning Triangle attachment bracket, 3B5 860 285B _ Item 1 in the illustration_
Two plastic nut inserts, 811 807 577C _ Item 5 in the illustration_
Two screws, N 907 397 01 _ Item 2 in the illustration_

You do not need the wing screw that is item 4 in the illustration. If you order the attachment bracket (item 1), it includes the wing screw. Total cost of these parts will probably be about USD $75.- The triangle is the most expensive item, next is the attachment bracket, the two nut inserts and screws are pennies.










http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/TriangleParts.jpg

You will also need the following tools:
A number 20 Torx screwdriver
A sturdy utility knife (one intended for cutting drywall is perfect)
A small pair of pliers

The installation process is pretty simple. You remove the inner liner of the trunk lid, cut two small parts out (there are score lines on the back of the inner liner to show you exactly where to cut), then you put the nut inserts in place, put the liner back in place, put the two screws in, and that’s it, you are done. 

Here are the step by step instructions:

*1)* Remove the trim strip that runs across the bottom of the trunk lid.
This trim strip is held in place by 4 metal expansion clips. Just get your fingers around the edge of it, and pull it off. It is designed to be removed and replaced, because it is necessary to remove the trunk lid liner to replace the bulbs for the backup lights.

*Remove this trim strip first.*








http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/Install1.jpg

The picture below shows the opposite side of the above trip strip, where the expansion clips are, this will help you figure out where to grab and pull. In theory, you need a special VW tool to do this (VW Trim Removal Pliers 3392), in practice, if you have small fingers, you can just pull it off.

*This shows you where the expansion clips are on the strip pictured above.*








http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/Install2.jpg

*2)* If you have the hydraulic servo operated trunk lid mechanism (option code *4E7*), then you will need to disconnect the electrical connector for the pushbutton. This is easy to do, but you might want to have a magnifying glass available to have a close look at the electrical connector – this makes it much simpler to find the unlocking tab on the connector if you don’t know where it is.

*3)* Next, using the Torx 20 screwdriver, remove the screw that is installed in the hand-hold used to pull the trunk lid closed – this is on the right hand side of the trunk only. The Bentley Repair Manual on CD for the Phaeton shows two screws, one on each side, but this is incorrect. All North American Phaetons are equipped with the “New Jersey escape handle” on the left hand side – so there is only one screw to remove, that is on the right hand side.

*Error in VW North America (Robert Bentley) Service CD – this shows a European car.*








http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/Install15.jpg

*Close-up of the Torx 20 screw in the right grip handle.*








http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/Install4.jpg

*4)* Now pull the trunk lid liner away from the trunk lid. It is attached with a series of expansion clips, the same as the trim strip you removed in step 1. Begin pulling the liner away at the front (forward) edge of the trunk lid, then work up the sides, then finally remove it at the aft (bottom rear) edge of the trunk lid. Doing it in this order makes it easier to manoeuvre the little bulge for the right grip handle out of the metal pocket it fits into.

*This photo shows one of the expansion clips on the trunk lid liner itself. There are about a dozen of them around the edge of the trunk lid liner.*








http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/Install5.jpg

Don’t let the trunk lid drop down after you have loosened all the expansion clips, because you still have one more electrical connector to remove.

*Power cable to the New Jersey escape handle*








http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/Install7.jpg

*5)* Now disconnect the electrical connector from the escape handle. To do this, just grasp the connector with a pair of pliers, and pull it straight up. There is no locking mechanism on the connector. 

*6)* After you have done this, you can bring the trunk lid liner inside your house.

*The easy way to remove the Microswitch from the New Jersey escape handle.*








http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/Install6.jpg

*7)* When you look at the inside (top) portion of the trunk lid liner, it will be quite obvious where you need to cut two openings to allow you to fit the warning triangle holder. There are quite clear and very precise score marks on the inside of the liner. Simply cut out two openings along the score marks. It is best to use a fairly stiff knife for this (such as a drywall knife), a box cutter or other knife that has a flexible, snap-off type blade is not suited to cutting through the stiff material the trunk lid liner is made from.

*Where to cut the holes. Follow the score marks exactly.*








http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/Install8.jpg

After you have cut the holes, the lower surface of the trunk lid liner (the portion you see when it is in place) will look like this:

*Trunk lid liner (normally exposed side) after cutting the two holes*








http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/Install9.jpg

*9)* This is very important – don’t skip this inspection! Before you go any further, take the two screws that you have (part number N 907 397 01) and measure their length. They should be about 21 mm long. Now, take one of the screws (we’ll assume you have checked that they are both the same length) and insert it, with your finger, into the hole where you will eventually be putting the nut insert. You want to check to ensure that the screw will not ever touch the top surface of the trunk lid. Think about this for a moment – if some poor guy at the warehouse dropped two screws of the wrong length into the bag, and you just torqued them in without checking their length first, you would create a pimple right in the middle of your trunk lid – and that would cost you about $1,000 at the body shop to fix. (BTW, thanks to the techs at my dealership for teaching me this.)

*Correct length of screw – but check it by hand-fitting it into the hole where the nut insert goes, before you put the nut insert in place*








http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/Install11.jpg

*9)* Now install the two nut inserts, part number 811 807 577C, in the two square holes that are exactly in the middle of your trunk lid. They just push into place.

*Nut Insert location – before (right side) and after (left side)*








http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/Install10.jpg

*10)* Now put the trunk lid liner back in place. The easy way to do this is in the following sequence:
a – Insert the Microswitch back into the escape handle.
b – Navigate the trunk lid liner into place, first fitting the grab handle (where the screw came out of) into its pocket in the trunk lid.
c – Start thumping the expansion clips into place at the forward (front) edge of the trunk lid, then work up the sides, finally, do the back edge, where the latch is.

If you have a hydraulic servo operated trunk lid mechanism, before you start thumping the expansion clips back into their holes, make sure that the electrical wire for the trunk lid closing switch is in the correct place – otherwise, you’ll just have to remove the whole lid liner again to go fishing for the connector.

*11)* Re-install the screw in the grab handle. Don’t mix it up with the two screws you will use to hold the triangle holder in place – the grab handle screw is bigger than the other two.

*12)* Insert the triangle holder into the two holes you just cut in the trunk lid liner. Note the hook on the top of the triangle holder – it hooks behind the metal trunk lid itself, not just the trunk lid liner. Now install the two screws (part number N 907 397 01) into the two holes at the bottom of the triangle holder. Finally, install the triangle, and close up the flap on the holder.

*Installing the Triangle Holder*








http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/Install12.jpg

*Triangle installed in the holder*








http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/Install13.jpg

*What it looks like from a distance at night*








http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/Install14.jpg


This is a very simple modification to make, in fact, it is the ideal project to undertake if you are new to making European modifications to your VW. You won't even get your hands dirty.

Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
The fact that VWOA doesn't include a simple warning triangle on such an expensive car really has to make you wonder who is running the company?
Great technical post. I can't wait to see the one on keyless start installation. I'll bet it will be 5 times as long!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (spockcat)*

Hi Jim:
I do wonder sometimes about VW of America. I really can't comprehend the rationale behind some of the marketing decisions they have made concerning the Phaeton. For example:
1) The whole manufacturing process is set up for 'bespoke production' - meaning, you order your car exactly the way you want it, then they make it for you - so, why don't they promote this? VW of A seems to be trying to sell Phaetons the way they sold Rabbits in the 70's - as an importer, they order a whole bunch, all more or less identical, then put them on the dealer lots. The W12 Premier Edition is an example of this - 200+ cars, all black, all with sun beige interiors.
2) The brochure for the Phaeton (in Canada, anyway) is more of a real estate prospectus that appears to be trying to sell a factory in Dresden, not an automobile brochure that describes the car.
3) Why doesn't VW of A promote the VW Individual program? 
4) The start button delete I can understand - that decision arises from concerns about product liability due to the nature of tort law in America. But the deletion of the warning triangle? I can't understand that.
5) Why can't we get a short wheelbase Phaeton if we want? I'd be willing to pay the same price - I much prefer the appearance of the short wheelbase car. If I put on a suit and tie (something I do about once every 5 years) then get in my long wheelbase car, I look like the boss's chauffeur, on the way to pick up a passenger.
-----------------------
Hopefully the start button installation post won't be any longer than this one.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

We are a "want it now" society. Particularly in America. I think we figure if we don't get it now we won't be able to get it (or afford it) later. But VW had to bring some initial quantity of Phaetons to the USA, if for no other reason than to have demos for the dealers to use. I'm sure it is hard enough selling these things but if you don't have a couple onhand to show the customer what are you going to do, let them test drive a Passat and then tell them it will be better?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_...what are you going to do, let them test drive a Passat and then tell them it will be better?

That's it! The perfect American advertising campaign: *Would you like to supersize your Passat?*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

Here's a picture I just found of a factory installed warning triangle. You can tell it is factory installed, because the photo was taken inside the factory...









*Warning Triangle supplied as standard equipment outside of North America*








http://i979.photobucket.com/albums/ae275/Paneuropean/FactoryInstalledTriangle.jpg


----------



## platinum_overcast (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

Michael-
Thanks for your wonderful write up. It inspired me to install one in the trunk of my Jetta GLI. The mounting points are all the same, just no recess for the top of the triangle and no score marks to follow.
On another note, you guys are very lucky to have such a wonderful forum. Michael, you do an outstanding job of keeping the place tidy, and the quality level of posts over here never ceases to amaze. If only the MkIV and other forums were like this....
Back to lesser forums for me, although I'll keep an eye out in the Phaeton forum for more outstanding posts like this one.



_Modified by platinum_overcast at 11:47 AM 6-25-2007_


----------



## shadowblue (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

Michael - that's a pretty nifty, well-detailed write-up. I have made a few "European" modifications to my Passat, the most recent of which was to add the euroswitch for the lights instead of the stock switch. 
Approximately, how long did it take for you to do the installation? Is this something that you think the dealer would be willing/able to do?


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (bobm)*

Bob,
Aren't you worried that might be too much of a draw on the battery?


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (bobm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobm* »_









Great idea for the ceilings of my dental operatories. 
David


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (shadowblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shadowblue* »_Approximately how long did it take for you to do the installation? Is this something that you think the dealer would be willing/able to do?

Well, like most modifications, it took a lot longer to do the first time than it would take to do a second time. First time I did it, it took about 2 hours. If I had to do it again, it would probably take 20 minutes.
You could ask a VW dealer to do the installation for you, but because of the simplicity of this particular modification - it rates about a 2 on a scale of 1 to 10, surpassing only installation of winter floormats - it might be best to do it yourself. The most difficult part is removing the trunk lid trim (the big fuzzy panel) from the trunk lid. If you are not sure how that is done, just drop by your VW dealer, and I am sure one of the techs would be happy to show you exactly where and how to grab it to remove it.
Michael


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

I had one of these in several Audis. Can't say they were of any use, so not sure what all the buzz is about. Click on star or call your phaeton advisor and get your tire changed or car towed if it is needed. Unless the orange is your favorite color....


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (dzier)*

I think the primary value of the triangle is the warning value it presents when the trunk lid is open. In other words, you don't need to actually take it out and set it up, if there is a clear sightline to your car - just opening the hood presents the reflector to the oncoming traffic, and holds it about 5 feet off the road as well.
Michael


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

I realize you don't have to take it out, just as in Audis. I think there is a "perceived" value thing here. If you want if cosmetically, fine. I have had these in several Audis and it really does not provde much, especially if you have road side assistance and on star. I don't need to warn people my trunk is open in parking lots.


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

Is the dang thing electrically lit? It looks like it is glowing without any apparent light source...


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (Passat2001_5lover)*

"Flash" from the camera, no doubt. Wonder why there's not one under the hood to warn drivers coming at you on a one lane country road at night from the other direction. Lawyers slipped up big time there!


----------



## shadowblue (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

Michael - thanks for the input.
Furthermore, you are 100% correct as to the "warning value" the triangle offers when the trunk is open.


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (shadowblue)*

Michael,
Thanks for the perfect instructions, the installation of my warning triangle took about 15 minutes. I believe the more the better when it comes to reflective surfaces if you have to perform a tire change at night.
Paul


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Good to see you posting. How are you doing!
Well I hope.


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (Kcmover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kcmover* »_Michael,
Good to see you posting. How are you doing!
Well I hope.

I think I confused you by posting to this year old thread. Michael's post above is from a year ago. Sorry!


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (pretendcto)*

I am almost done doing this on my Mk3 Cabrio.
Pics soon


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (DaddyOfPayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaddyOfPayton* »_Pics soon

It would probably be best to post the pictures of your installation in a Golf III in this forum: Golf III & Jetta III Forum.
Michael


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
It would probably be best to post the pictures of your installation in a Golf III in this forum: Golf III & Jetta III Forum.
Michael

Oh, they'll be there too, under a DIY. But since I got the idea here....I figure credit where credit is due


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (DaddyOfPayton)*

awesome. i'll be doing the same for my A6 soon.


----------



## rjscud (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

Please repost pics
Thank you!


----------



## Ken Keely (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (rjscud)*

You can never be too safe, great work!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (rjscud)*

Photos re-hosted.


----------



## 30mpg (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

Michael, thanks again for another very well written procedure. I completed this today, took about an hour, and your instructions were perfect. Looks great now!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted again.

Michael


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

Passat2001_5lover said:


> Is the dang thing electrically lit? It looks like it is glowing without any apparent light source...


I asked the above question in 2005, and did not really get an informed answer (just a guess). So, whomever has the Phaeton retrofit warning triangle added, does the thing actually glow from a trunk interior light, or is the thing only lit up when reflecting a light source, such as an on-coming car's headlights?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

As a ROW owner, I have the triangle as an original fitting, and it is not lit whatsoever.

It appears as if it is glowing on the photos because the photos were taken with a flash.

P.


----------



## ghappi (Aug 19, 2010)

I added the triangle as a retrofit (purchased from OEMPlus) to my US 2004 V8. It is not lighted and it is a quick and easy installation.

Raef


----------



## Steve in Chicago (Dec 14, 2008)

The warning triangle is a reflector. It doesn't light up all by itself or due to the little trunk lighting. If you shine a light at it, it reflects that light. 

The purpose of the trunk lid storage position is so even if you don't set the thing up on the road-side, it still acts to warn other drivers. Yes, setting the thing up completely makes for a better visual warning, but merely lifting the trunk lid will get you some viability. Well thought out design. :thumbup:


----------



## Jimingle10 (Apr 7, 2007)

Are there different sized triangles? I got one for my 05 A6 from a 99 A4 donor car and the base is too long to fit correctly in my trunk lid. The edges where the legs of the triangle unfold from is too wide it looks a little different then yours. 

I might try to fit it anyway but might not latch in place because it cant recess enough in.


----------



## Steve in Chicago (Dec 14, 2008)

Jimingle10 said:


> Are there different sized triangles?


I noticed the A4 and the A6 triangles and bases are a slight bit different. I think you can make either work as long as you have an A4 triangle with an A4 base (same for A6). You just need to mount it in the correct position to fit. You may need to make holes in the correct spot rather than using the existing holes.


----------



## Jimingle10 (Apr 7, 2007)

Steve in Chicago said:


> I noticed the A4 and the A6 triangles and bases are a slight bit different. I think you can make either work as long as you have an A4 triangle with an A4 base (same for A6). You just need to mount it in the correct position to fit. You may need to make holes in the correct spot rather than using the existing holes.












notice the base is much wider


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*Moderation Note:*

Photos re-hosted.

Chris


----------

